# The Avocado Tank



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KimVapeDashian (14/1/16)

So do you have to tilt it, before you hit it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> So do you have to tilt it, before you hit it?



I was asking myself the same question... I was hoping to see the wicking method... my guess is the wicks need to be pretty long and go all the way into the tank.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (14/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was asking myself the same question... I was hoping to see the wicking method... my guess is the wicks need to be pretty long and go all the way into the tank.



Looks pretty, but to be honest if your wicks had to extend to the bottom, it kind loses the classy feel i like about it... and with so much cotton, that would result in dry hits. He states, that he wicks it short - so im guessing you kind tilt to re juice the wicks... "Shakes mod" *avoids looks*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## skola (14/1/16)

I saw an Ivogo velocity version like this... Looked like a cut and paste jobby.
http://blog.3fvape.com/atomizer/ivogo-velocity-rta-tank-review/


----------

